# GoodNotes ? Note Plus ? Notability ?



## informacyde (12 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye actuellement de comparer les "meilleurs" application de prise de note et j'aimerais un retour de ceux qui les ont testé également.

J'ai Notability et Note Plus actuellement. Je suis très satisfait de ce dernier, seul GROS problème, c'est le Pencil qui est assez lent par rapport à ses concurrents qui est presque rédhibitoire.

J'entends beaucoup de bien de GoodNotes 5 mais j'hésite... 
Par exemple, une chose que j'aime beaucoup sur Note Plus (qui fonctionne sur Nebo aussi), c'est de pouvoir rayer ou gribouiller un mot que l'on vient d'écrire pour l'effacer automatiquement. Je n'arrive pas à savoir si GoodNotes fait cela.

Merci d'avance pour vos précieux retours.


----------



## Chris K (12 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Avec mon iPad Pro (et donc l’Apple Pencil) j’ai eu beau tester pas mal d’applications de prise de note, j’en reviens toujours à l’appli native d’Apple : Notes (malgré ses défauts).
Sinon j’utilise Nebo quand j’ai l’intention de transformer mes notes manuscrites en quelque chose de plus présentables.


----------



## informacyde (12 Février 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Qu'est-ce que tu n'aimes pas chez les appli que j'ai cité par exemple ?
Et, de l'autre côté, qu'est-ce que tu aimes du coup chez Notes ?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (12 Février 2019)

Personnellement c’est la simplicité de Notes : interface légère, on va rapidement à l’essentiel et possibilité d’avoir Notes directement depuis l’écran verouillé. En revanche, impossible de créer depuis iOS des sous-dossiers depuis Notes. Il faut en passer par MacOS.

Donc pour les autres applis ce sont leurs interfaces qui ne me plaisent pas, j’arrive pas à m’y faire et au bout d’un moment j’ai laissé tomber. Donc c’est un avis tout à fait perso ; ces applis sont très capables par ailleurs.


----------



## informacyde (12 Février 2019)

Ok merci de tes informations supplémentaires. Pas simple de trouver des avis, surtout en français.


----------



## pabar (28 Février 2019)

Je rejoins les avis de @Chris K. Notability est très réactive avec l'Apple pencil mais je finis tjrs par utiliser Note. Simple mais suffisante pour 90% de mes usages.


----------



## Chris K (8 Mars 2019)

pabar a dit:


> Je rejoins les avis de @Chris K. Notability est très réactive avec l'Apple pencil mais je finis tjrs par utiliser Note. Simple mais suffisante pour 90% de mes usages.



Je viens de télécharger GoodNotes 5... la recherche sur des mots manuscrits est plutôt impressionnantes (et j’écris comme un cochon). Fonction qu’Apple avait promis dans l’app. Notes mais qui n’a jamais fonctionné (pour mois en tout cas).
Vais tester GoodNotes 5 (interface plus sympa que les versions précédentes en plus) et voir si j’ai encore envie de retourner sur Notes


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (8 Mars 2019)

Pour avoir connu Notability depuis ses débuts sur iPad et que j'utilise maintenant sur Mac, impossible pour moi de passer à autre chose.


----------

